# ICD-10 Delay Passed



## chineygirl (Mar 31, 2014)

The Senate has just voted and passed the House Bill HR4302 which has delayed the implementation of ICD-10 until October 1, 2015. Does anyone know if this bill is a mandate for private payers to also wait until 2015 to implement ICD-10?

Thanks!
Antanya


----------



## MLWILLINGHAM (Mar 31, 2014)

*up to interpretation*

it's anyone's guess, but I would say no.  This is how the Bill reads ...

"*SEC. 212. DELAY IN TRANSITION FROM ICD?9 TO ICD?10 CODE SETS.*
_The Secretary of Health and Human Services may not, prior to October 1, 2015, adopt ICD?10 code sets as the standard for code sets under section 1173(c) of the
Social Security Act (42 U.S.C. 1320d?2(c)) and section 162.1002 of title 45, Code of Federal Regulations. "_

This was the interpretation from an article in the *HIM-HIPAA Insider *- 

_"Notice that the language in the bill says CMS may not require ICD-10 ?prior to October 1, 2015.? That doesn?t mean October 1, 2015, would be the new implementation date. So the date could get pushed back to 2016 or 2017. It will also reignite the debate about whether we should just wait for ICD-11."_

I know that my company has invested a LOT of money so far in prep for the 10/01/14 timeline, to have to delay will disgust a lot of our physician champions but to have to wait for ICD-11 will mean more money.


----------



## Gizmo (Mar 31, 2014)

It has cost thousands of practices a lot of time and money. Very disappointing, I'm ready to throw in the towel, and say wait until ICD-11.


----------



## JOYCEDC (Mar 31, 2014)

Though I am sure everyone is in agreement that perhaps we wish to skip ICD10 and go straight to ICD11, especially due to all the time and money invested in preparation for Oct 2014 deadline, perhaps this is the time to put a;; our training to work and practice cross coding until Oct 2015. This way we would be proficient and have the ability to save our employers much time and money in putting clean claims out the first time and also have all the bugs in transmission all worked out in advance.


----------



## nirmalnsd (Apr 1, 2014)

The United States Senate just passed HR 4302, the Protecting Access to Medicare Act. If signed into law by President Obama, then this bill will delay ICD-10 and shift required implementation from October 1, 2014 to as early as October 1, 2015. The act also extends the ?doc fix? for Medicare?s Sustainable Growth Rate (SGR) payments for a year.


----------



## DrJ (Apr 2, 2014)

IMO, the insurers will stick with ICD9, and will follow CMS timetables.

I am not sure any system can handle both ICD 9 & 10 simultaneously.

Imagine BCBS requiring ICD 10 for its traditional plans, and getting ICD 9 crossovers for their MC supplement products!

Imagine coding every MC claim twice!

It would be an epic failure for everyone.


----------



## deswishe (Apr 2, 2014)

I agree!


----------



## gisellachavez (Apr 3, 2014)

Good morning everyone, I am very confused with this ICD-10 delay. The thing is that I already paid to go take this 2 day course for the ICD-10. Now that it has been delayed , will that change anything? I doubt I will get my money back, but If I go take those classes, then could I still do the assessment?? I don't want to have to go take those classes and then not being able to take the assessment until next year??
this is very disappointing , does anybody know? 
thanks for your help,


----------



## Pam Brooks (Apr 3, 2014)

This delay does not change anything from a coder's perspective---if anything it gives us another year to prepare for this monumental change.

I would go ahead and take the ICD-10 course.  We will still need to be proficient in ICD-10 to maintain our CPC certifications.  I am hearing about coders backing out of courses and postponing training.  In my opinion, this is a very bad idea.  The more time you have to practice this code set, the better off you're going to be when the transition does take place.  Use the extra time to really understand how to code in this new environment, and spend extra time with your providers and their documentation improvement.  This is a gift, actually, so take advantage.


----------



## maddismom (Apr 3, 2014)

I agree it's a gift and I'm going to take full advantage of it!


----------



## dlharris (Apr 3, 2014)

*I agree*

Pam that is exactly what our hospital is doing also. Those coders that haven't yet passed their A&P ICD-10 class;  ICD-10-CM class; and some of us also need to pass the ICD-10-PCS class -  per our manager we are to complete these classes in the time frame we were originally given. Then once all coders have finished the AAPC online classes;  our coders will begin to double code our work - by coding in both ICD-9 and ICD-10  -  and now we have at least another year for all that practice!!  I am of course disappointed in the delay - but very proud of how AAPC is handling it for those of us that have already taken and passed the AAPC ICD-10 proficency  (see article on AAPC home page).


----------



## cingram (Apr 29, 2014)

When I was in the ICD-10 bootcamp our trainer said that we wouldnt see ICD-11 until at least 2025


----------

